# Back up your claims or they are subject to deletion



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

When making any claims about the legality of eBikes on specific trails, you must back up said claims with links to the posted laws. Other users are not required to verify the validity of claims being made. I am tired of seeing users make claims, some wild and some valid about whether or not a trail is or is not open to eBike use. Please note the forum rules have been updated:

http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/before-you-post-here-ebike-forum-rules-read-me-1022310.html

I hate to be this way, but this seems to be the new trend from both sides of the aisle when it comes to legality. Back it up or it will be deleted.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Bravo! 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

